# pregnant red cherry shrimp



## sarahlyons (May 1, 2013)

somebody please help! my red cherry shrimp is pregnant. she has been living with other shrimp ( i CRS and 2 other red cherries) they have been living at around 27 degrees Celsius. today however someone had come into my room and turned off the whole tank (filter, heater etc) will this harm her in any way? or even her babies?
some please help!!!:attention


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

How long had the filter/heater been turned off?
The thing is if the shrimps feel stress on the environment, sometimes they drop their egss...


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

She'll likely be fine.Worst case is she gets re-berried shortly.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

I would't worry about it too much. Before you know it, you will have a tank full of them. Mine breed like rabbits.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

they will be fine, I have my cherries in a non heated non filtered tank with just plants and a light. They breed like crazy


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If she didn't die the babies will be ok.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

guys, new about shrimp, got an amano shrimp and she is pregnant what should i do? any advice thanks


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

AFAIK amano shrimp have a larval stage that require brackish water to survive. If she is in a FW tank chances are that the larva won't survive.


----------

